# Reel dog tie out?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont have a fenced in yard and some days Uno just loves to lay out in the sun, I usually tie couple leashes together and then tie to a balcony railing, but I like the idea behind this product, that way, he can get up and have little more freedom if need be. I usually dont leave him out for more then 20 mins at a time and I'm always home to make sure he's not causing any trouble. 

Has anyone used this product, any reviews, besides the ones already on amazon?

thank you


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I think you meant to post a different link... :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, I was like "This isn't a tie out!!"


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

haha.. sorry guys, brain freeze, I was up pretty late and all my thoughts were getting jumbled up:

heres the link

Dog Tie Outs: Retractable Cable Tie Out at Drs. Foster and Smith


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. I just saw this as I got my catalog in the mail yesterday, It would work if the dog is supervised the whole time, otherwise what would happen if say a squirrel came along and the dog went nuts and somehow got tangled up in the tight cable when no one was around.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

oh gosh, I know, I would never leave Uno unnatended, I know he would find a way to escape, thats why I dislike invisible fences, they're so unreliable. But for the time being, it may be worth the try, especially if I'm working in the garden and I cant always watch him while I'm out, but I dont want to leave him inside because he goes nuts and starts howling.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Its definitely worth a try for the price!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awwww, I just watch the poor chained dog video How awful to think people actually get dogs to just chain them up and leave them like this. When I was young a neighbor had her dog always chained to the dog house and feed it old Roy canned. Must have left an impression on me because I do remember this. The dog was named Frisky and it was always looking so sad. Well that video is sad to watch but then again it is good for people who will do this to their dogs maybe they will learn that its not a good thing and think twice B doing this to their pets! Well hopefully!
Anyway then I got to your second post! That looks like it is nice but then I would watch out to make sure Uno doesn't tangle into it well that also can happen with I would think any tie out! I am lucky enough to have a fence so I really only have a tie out for the front yard,(oh and I rarely use this mostly when I am looking in the garden or having an ice tea whatever so not often) which again is something I sit out with the dogs I only do have two. so just two dogs at a time. Mine is just the metal stake you twist into the ground with a similar type tie out. I just watch the dogs they are not close enough to each other to tangle which is also a concern, but I make sure no one wraps a leg on the tie out. But that seems like it would be a good one. Let us know how it works!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Did you watch the coalition video? Its such an amazing group of people and they do so much to help get the dogs off the chains. There was a city counselor meeting on Mon and they are taking some steps towards improving the quality of dogs life ( longer chains, no tethering puppies, shelter/water/food must be always available), its not the outcome we hoped for, but its a huge step forward. My biggest concern is that if chains get banned, the people will resort to keeping their dogs penned up in the crate or garage all day out of sight, which would be very difficult to regulate. 
But the coalition puts their main emphasis on educating the owners about proper animal care, especially the younger generation so they can make right choices in the future. 
Heres a coverage from Mon. 
City leaders make changes to dog chaining ordinance - WBTV 3 News, Weather, Sports, and Traffic for Charlotte, NC-


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is a wonderful organization. I know of a person here In Illinois who actually had adopted a dog from an elderly owner (shiz zu did I get that spelled right LOL) well anyway this person kept the dog in a crate that was like for airline travel until 9 months of age when the person I have met while walking my dogs told me the story. The dog was the sweetest thing and to think the first part of its life was confined to an airline type cage. It was sad and then a happy outcome. I do believe some people do not really know that they are doing the dogs no good as in her case the elderly person. This person thought she was doing good and didn't realize that it was such a harmful way to have a puppy confined to as mall space. Well thank goodness for resource sights such as the organization you have and people who know how to actually give dogs proper care! I am now interested in seeing what we have here in Illinois for things such as this! You got me going here! Thanks! I am now going to watch the video city leaders make changes to dog chaining ordinances. Again thanks for this!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think the only thing I would check out is how strong the rewinder thing is. In other words, how much tension there is on the dogs collar the whole time. Other than that, it looks like a pretty good idea. 
We don't have a fenced section either, so if I work outside then Mollie hangs out with me on a 25' leash because now and then she can be naughty and take off.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

People already keep their dogs crated out of sight, I have two rescues that are proof of that!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

When Aspen and I are out in the front yard, I just use one of those really thick cable ties to tie him. I'm always watching him and I always make sure he is tied to something really, really heavy LOL!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Because we don't have a fenced in yard, we put together a cable run for Zio. It's basically two parts:

A cable that runs the length of the lanai that is anchored on either end by cable stakes.

A 30' cable that attaches to the anchored line via a clip that can slide along the entire length of the cable. It is long enough to give him almost the entire width of the yard; we purposely didn't make it long enough to reach to the conservation area behind the house so that he won't poke his nose in there & get into trouble. Also, we didn't want it to be long enough so that he can go around the sides of the house out of sight. This way he is always in view.

Nevertheless, we time how long he is allowed to be outside, esp during the very hot summers down here.


----------

